# DIY mole removal



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

I used a razorblade to cut 2 off, but both grew back in a short time...though a much lighter shade of brown. Watching some youtube videos, I guess part of the problem is that I didn't cut deep enough. IDK...the doctor injects some type of liquid under the skin which raises the mole up enough to get a clean cut. Also, I've read about using apple cider vinegar and such...but waiting weeks and weeks isn't appealing to me. 

Has anyone successfully removed a mole that didn't grow back? What method did you use?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've come to terms with my chocolate chip cookie skin. There are a few on my back that are bigger though and one that sometimes gets in the way, but if I decided to remove those I'd see a professional...

This made me cringe.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I've done it a few times using a variety of implements.

I used to have one on my palm that I didn't like. I worked on it with a large pair of toenail clippers until I couldn't see it anymore. It was an ugly wound for what I remember to be quite some time but now I can't even tell where it was and can't remember which hand it was.

I tried that on one I have on my face but I guess I was a little worried about going too deep. I don't remember how long it took but it came back and I haven't messed with it anymore. 

There was another one on my upper lip. Did the same but that one didn't come back.

Tried the same on this one near my nipple. It came back. I'm gonna go after that one again someday but I'm lazy.


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

They are moles everyone has them please dont try and cut up your face you will make it worse.If you want a mole removed see your doctor and get it done professionaly by a surgeon.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd like to know how because i have a few on my face that I HATE! and i cant go to a doctor. But i' m afraid i'll mess up my face


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

I Removed 2 moles with apple cider vinegar
and it hasnt grown back
it fell off after 5 days leaving a gap in my skin it turned red first and didnt look pretty
i put some oil on it everyday bio oil for scars its now almost the same color as my skin.
it however only works with moles that are on top of your skin not if they are pigmented.

Oh and be careful for the surrounding skin arpund your mole
i burned my skin around it put some vaseline or creme on it


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

kingfoxy said:


> They are moles everyone has them please dont try and cut up your face you will make it worse.If you want a mole removed see your doctor and get it done professionaly by a surgeon.


My complexion is already messed up, so a couple more scars won't matter. One mole just beneath my cheekbone isn't fully developed and would bleed everytime I shaved. Well, until I sealed it up with a soldering iron. Most of the moles I want to remove are under clothing anyway, so...
Enduring a bit of pain is worth it to save the money that this would cost. What's the ballpark figure on getting one mole removed? I have about 8 of them.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I've only killed warts by myself.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

What's the issue getting it done properly at the docs?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> What's the issue getting it done properly at the docs?


 I dislike doctors and insurance companies.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> What's the issue getting it done properly at the docs?


Trying to save money...even if it would only cost a couple hundred, still would rather use that for something else. Not a fan of spending money to improve my appearance.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

jsgt said:


> Trying to save money...even if it would only cost a couple hundred, still would rather use that for something else. Not a fan of spending money to improve my appearance.


Christ, forgot about the costs of getting anything done there.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, looks like the "couple hundred" guess was waaaay off. No way am I spending $1K(at minimum) to get these taken care of.

http://health.costhelper.com/mole-removal.html


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

So this is what happens when people don't have a public health option? :?

I had a mole removed by my GP last week for suspected melanoma. The procedure was free and took about 15 minutes with local aesthetic.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I have many pilar cysts on my scalp that need to be removed. My employer wants me to pay 50% of the premium (50% of $450 a month) but I'm already paying my student loans ($320 a month), so I go without. I have to find a better job. 

If I was in Australia or Canada I could get all this done easily. The US stinks. I hear my coworkers on the phone all the time calling up our crappy health insurance company trying to find out why they are being charged for this or that. I had one doctor a while back say that more than likely even if I had health insurance they wouldn't pay for the pilar cyst removal cause it's "cosmetic." Big *** bumps on my head are cosmetic!?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> So this is what happens when people don't have a public health option?


 No. This is what happens when you hate doctors. As a matter of fact, I only tinkered with my moles because I was curious as to whether or not I could actually do it. It wasn't that big of a deal to me. I'd never pay anyone a dime to remove a mole unless it was cancer. Nor would I endure the red tape and jump through all the mindless hoops to have some government supported creep cutting on me.

But of course I seriously doubt this is the kind of thing the government would pay for anyway because it's not necessary. If they paid for every little thing like this they would eventually have to raise taxes into the stratosphere or they'd have to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ok this made me cringe. Moles are cute dude. Why do you want scars instead??


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I removed one of mine with vinegar. It took a long time to come off and a long time to heal. It came back... But it grew back in flat and lighter. I had a skin tag removed by a doctor a while ago. It was kinda big but she just cut it straight off. Hurt really bad but didn't grow back at all.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

you can remove skin tags by tying a cotton thread around the base very very tightly. it cuts off the blood supply n the tag dies and comes.off. after a few days. virtually painless. but you need together at the very base of the skin tag.


----------



## surviving (Oct 2, 2015)

Jade18 said:


> I Removed 2 moles with apple cider vinegar
> and it hasnt grown back
> it fell off after 5 days leaving a gap in my skin it turned red first and didnt look pretty
> i put some oil on it everyday bio oil for scars its now almost the same color as my skin.
> ...


 @jsgt

I heard apple vinegar works...I can't imagine using a razor. But yeah, try this method before you use anything sharp.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Only have a handful of moles I can see, and they are barely visible so that's never been a problem thankfully. 

I just had one problem with a skin boil that I used a soldering iron to burn off which worked perfectly. Also caught a couple of painful warts on my fingers, and I just used the duct tape method and they were gone in a week.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

How is this thread not locked 

Self mutilation threads are not allowed .

Lol


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

surviving said:


> @*jsgt*
> 
> I heard apple vinegar works...I can't imagine using a razor. But yeah, try this method before you use anything sharp.


Too late. The mole in question was cut off and cauterized 6 months ago. It's pretty difficult to tell where it was now. As for the others...eh, I think I'll try something a little less painful although I did like the initial sting from the soldering iron.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

AussiePea said:


> What's the issue getting it done properly at the docs?


I was wondering the same, but maybe they don't have insurance? or some other issue thwarting them from going. Sometimes due to just lack of staying organized in life. I can empathize. but seriously yeah go to the doctor for this. I need to do this too. You want get this done right and well to be frank you want most trouble moles to be sent in to be tested as well.

Keep a close eye on your moles. Just saying that I need to get back into the doc to have a once over. melanoma scares the crap out of me considering I have a decent amount of moles. I've had around 4-5 removed in my lifetime at the doctor. Usually a quick injection, and solid slice with a razor blade and that was that. and off to get tested the mole went.


----------

